# The Great BluRay Debate



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife and I received out income tax and finally decided it was time to upgrade our home theatre. We're debating on bluray players as of right now since we've upgraded everything but. Personally, I'm more sold on the PS3, but she doesn't see the need in it (being stuck on her beloved 360) and would prefer just purchasing a BluRay player (Sanyo to match our tv). Either way I don't really care as long as I can get the most out of my system. 

I already have the 360 connected to the internet, but have held out on getting Netflix until I decide. Is there a better one for Netflix streaming?


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

If you want to stream netflix to your blu-ray player, you're best of getting the PS3. It has the best interface, as well as the ability for Netflix to stream 1080p and 5.1 DD audio to the PS3. No other device offers that.

Besides, it's a good blu-ray player in the PS3.

With the streaming on the Xbox 360, you have to pay for their xbox live gold serivce, so the PS3 is also more reasonable on that front.

For the other blu-ray players out there that offer netflix streaming, the interface is usually dated, and those manufactures rarely send updates out for the firmware (if ever), so you're helping to future-proof yourself a bit with the PS3.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

PS3 hands down because... 
1.) overall ability and speed as a blu-ray player
2.) Netflix streaming with surround sound
3.) general DLNA media streaming device on your home network
4.) web surfing on your HDTV
5.) ... and oh yeah, it also plays games


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

redfiver said:


> For the other blu-ray players out there that offer netflix streaming, the interface is usually dated, and those manufactures rarely send updates out for the firmware (if ever), so you're helping to future-proof yourself a bit with the PS3.


Not quite true. I have 2 Samsung Blu-Ray players and they both have had firmware updates 2 times in the last 8 months. My Samsung TV which also has Netflix has had a firmware update and I have had it only 2 months. As for the PS3, I can not vouch for its features, quality or frequency of firmware updates.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sony BDP-CX700ES. It's a 400 BD/DVD/CD changer avail. for $399 at Sony Outlets. Original MSRP: $1800!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There are both dedicated Blu Ray players and the game machines that happen to play Blu Ray disks. 

Both have pros and cons.

Personally, I want a Blu Ray player to play Blu Ray disks, and a game machine to play games. There are more current and a wider range of streaming options on dedicated BD players than a PS3 as well. 

Now that the costs of dedicated players have come down significantly, having the best of each world is affordable.

In the end...its the OP choice and preference - it'll work either way.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

I would go with a standalone player. Very capable Bluray players can be had for around $100 dollars that have faster load times than the PS3, stream Netflix and have DLNA. I love my PS3 and think it is a great machine but wouldn't want to pay $300 just to use it as a Bluray player. Controlling it is a pain unless you want to pay more money to integrate it into your remote system. I don't know if I would buy a Sanyo.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Logitec has a PS3 bluetooth interface for it's line of Harmony remotes. The BD live functions will be better with the PS3 as it it has the HDD for content storage. The Bluray players I've looked at for my mom require the use of a USB drive for BD live content. In addition to Netflix, there is also MLB, Hulu, Vudu. etc.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Tough decisions here. I checked out some of the Bluray standalone players and wasn't really enthused. I'm sure I could fine a good one online, but as of right now I'm already paying for the 360 Live service so it wouldn't make much of a difference to me on getting the psn free. Granted I have a lot of friends kicking and pushing me to purchase a ps3 just to play CoD: BO with them, but it's the fact that a Bluray is built in that intrigues me. 
Any disadvantages other than moving around the disc menus with the ps3?


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Love my PS3. Also have the Logitech bluetooth adapter. I like the multi use options of the Sony PS.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> Tough decisions here. *I checked out some of the Bluray standalone players and wasn't really enthused.* I'm sure I could fine a good one online, but as of right now I'm already paying for the 360 Live service so it wouldn't make much of a difference to me on getting the psn free. Granted I have a lot of friends kicking and pushing me to purchase a ps3 just to play CoD: BO with them, but it's the fact that a Bluray is built in that intrigues me.
> Any disadvantages other than moving around the disc menus with the ps3?


I bought 2 LG BD550 Blu Ray players that support Netflix, Vudu, and other streaming, and have worked flawlessly since last November. Best part, I got them for $90 each new. It would be tough sell for me on invest in a $300 game machine replicating that functionality, when I already have a competitive game unit, especially with rumors of PS4 down the road.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

I have two PS3s as blu-ray player. Other than a few games of RockBand, they've only been used for movies. One has an IR dongle, the other has the Harmony PS3 adapter. Both are controlled by Harmony remotes.

I regret my decision. I wish I would've gone with a straight blu-ray player. Why? They are a pain to control, they are constently getting updates, at least 20-30% of the time I go to use it, I have to take action to update before I can watch a movie. The menu system is more "game" than movie. I could have bought 3 blu-ray players for the price of 1 PS3... so I could've just kept up to date with new technology by buying a new dedicated player each year.

On the plus side, they are updated, they are fully compliant, picture is nice.

If you do it, I wouldn't do it without the Harmony PS3 remote. So tack on $50 to the price of the PS3 and make sure you have the location, power, etc for the IR receiver box.

PS... forgot to add. From an environmental standpoint, they SUCK energy. The PS3 slims are better (I have a phatty and a slim), but still more than a dedicated blu-ray player.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

BudShark said:


> I have two PS3s as blu-ray player. Other than a few games of RockBand, they've only been used for movies. One has an IR dongle, the other has the Harmony PS3 adapter. Both are controlled by Harmony remotes.
> 
> I regret my decision. I wish I would've gone with a straight blu-ray player. Why? They are a pain to control, they are constently getting updates, at least 20-30% of the time I go to use it, I have to take action to update before I can watch a movie. The menu system is more "game" than movie. I could have bought 3 blu-ray players for the price of 1 PS3... so I could've just kept up to date with new technology by buying a new dedicated player each year.
> 
> ...


These have been very informative and I think my decision will be soundly made and purchasing a Bluray standalone will be best. I've heard matching it to your tv is a good idea. Sanyo?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> These have been very informative and I think my decision will be soundly made and purchasing a Bluray standalone will be best. *I've heard matching it to your tv is a good idea*. Sanyo?


I have seen little advantage to using like brands for the HDTV and Blu Ray player, except to leverage a single remote for both units (which can be accomplished with a universal remote as well).

More important, it may significantly limit you for the BD player capabilities, depending on the competitive brand features out there at this time.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have seen little advantage to using like brands for the HDTV and Blu Ray player, except to leverage a single remote for both units (which can be accomplished with a universal remote as well).
> 
> More important, it may significantly limit you for the BD player capabilities, depending on the competitive brand features out there at this time.


Well using the remote from the tv isn't something that would be a selling factor for me. I'm really looking for something that is reasonably priced, can stream Netflix and for my wife's sake isn't "fugly", as she so delicately put it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> Well using the remote from the tv isn't something that would be a selling factor for me. I'm really looking for something that is reasonably priced, can stream Netflix and for my wife's sake isn't "fugly", as she so delicately put it.


Then this link should help your search...

http://www.intellireview.com/category/d2065/?aid=40&top=11&track=Blu-Ray_Players&kw=blu%2520ray%2520player%2520reviews&ad=0&campaign=electronicsBsearch&src=google&bbb=1&gclid=CPOrstOznKcCFUHs7QodWFg_cQ


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Also, one of the issues with the PS3 is in terms of 3D if that makes a difference to you. It'll play 3D, but it can't do 3D plus DTS-MA or Dolby HD. You have to go to standard 5.1 sound.

What receiver do you have? To get the best audio, it has to be connected via HDMI and support the HD audio.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> Also, one of the issues with the PS3 is in terms of 3D if that makes a difference to you. It'll play 3D, but it can't do 3D plus DTS-MA or Dolby HD. You have to go to standard 5.1 sound.
> 
> What receiver do you have? To get the best audio, it has to be connected via HDMI and support the HD audio.


Actually I haven't added a surround sound system into my apartment because of my neighbors. You can actually get a written violation for noise which is irritating -.-


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

No need to pick a Bluray player based on what TV you own. I have a Panasonic TV with a Sony Bluray player and they work very well together. In fact when I turn my Bluray player on it will automatically switch my tv to the correct input. Also, when I turn my tv off the player follows suit. This didn't happen with my PS3. BudShark makes some great points. Heat can also be a problem with the PS3. Do you need a wireless bluray player? If so except to pay a little more.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

bjohn34 said:


> No need to pick a Bluray player based on what TV you own. I have a Panasonic TV with a Sony Bluray player and they work very well together. In fact when I turn my Bluray player on it will automatically switch my tv to the correct input. Also, when I turn my tv off the player follows suit. This didn't happen with my PS3. BudShark makes some great points. Heat can also be a problem with the PS3. Do you need a wireless bluray player? If so except to pay a little more.


No, my internet is on my tv stand. Small apartments make space saving a must lol


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Many players have wifi built in. Here's another resource link: http://www.blu-ray.com/players/search.php


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Another good place for info on specific players is the Blu-Ray player forum at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=149

They have specific threads for many of the Blu-Ray models, including the PS3. They also have a thread dedicated to people asking which player I should buy.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Chuck W said:


> Another good place for info on specific players is the Blu-Ray player forum at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=149
> 
> They have specific threads for many of the Blu-Ray models, including the PS3. They also have a thread dedicated to people asking which player I should buy.


Much appreciated to you and to everyone else who responded.


----------

